# Has anyone gotten pregnant while using coconut oil as lubricant?



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I've been discovering the wonders of coconut oil for a couple of months now and most recently what an awesome lube it makes! Since we're TTC and baby dancing lots I've been getting a little sore and dry, and wow, the coconut oil makes such a huge difference. I haven't used it during my fertile time yet because I haven't been able to find a solid answer on whether or not it kills sperm. So that's why I'm asking here, since you all are already pregnant









PS- I've read about preseed but I'd prefer not to try it as I have a tendency towards bacterial infections and don't really want to risk that right now, as I just cleared up BV a couple months ago.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I got pregnant using it. I haven't heard if it kills sperm or not, but we use LOTS of it and got pregnant on our first "try" (first time we broke the FAM rules...).


----------



## cahwilson (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

yep, got preg on accident even. used it the day we got preg. i noticed it cuts down on yeasties for me even. have lots less problems with it.


----------



## kjs (Apr 6, 2009)

It would not be a reliable form of birth control, that much is for sure, even if there may be some constituents that could deter sperm, using it as birth control would probably mean that you would get pregnant.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
yep, got preg on accident even. used it the day we got preg. i noticed it cuts down on yeasties for me even. have lots less problems with it.

Yeah, I used it for ONE night when I noticed the yeastie beasties and it was 100% cleared up the next morning. Love this stuff!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjs* 
It would not be a reliable form of birth control, that much is for sure, even if there may be some constituents that could deter sperm, *using it as birth control would probably mean that you would get pregnant.*

Then maybe I will start using it as birth control







But really, I don't think I'd ever use any of the stuff that is supposed to kill sperm (most lubes, etc) as birth control. When you want to kill off the sperm, nothing works well enough, but TTC, I don't want to use anything that's going to kill any off


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes. In fact I think it's why I got pg. We tried for 5 years and nothing...switched to CO and bam









So no, definitely not a form of bc...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siennaflower* 
Yes. In fact I think it's why I got pg. We tried for 5 years and nothing...switched to CO and bam









Wow, that's pretty amazing!

I think I will try to use it this month when I need it, seems it probably doesn't hurt!


----------



## rrs (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Yeah, I used it for ONE night when I noticed the yeastie beasties and it was 100% cleared up the next morning. Love this stuff!

i wear a pessary and i use it to put it back in. havent had a yeast issue since. and if i do get a little itchy i just use it as a lotion down there. clears it right up. why? i dont know. but it works great.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes!

For yeast infections, I find it easy to freeze a chunk and that way you can insert if far up without getting messy.


----------

